# clendenning spillway



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

while turkey hunting last week i spent my afternoon's fishing.i fished the spillway and got some nice sauguy. nothing huge but good eater's. i think they come out of the lake,there bellys were white not yellowish like they are in the creek.my freind also hooked something big but lost it . the fish looked like a pike or a musky, he got it in close but it broke the line. is this possible.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Of course it is possible! when the water i lower and clearer I have been catfishing just downstream from the spillway at the Y and have seen big muskie cruising around. Makes me wish I had other tackle with me to throw at it! I suppose it could be a pike though. I don't know what the pike population is in that part of the creek though. I would bet it was a muskie


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

What creek are you speaking of, maybe I can help I.D the fish?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

theres a lot of pike in the creek just down from the spillway. a friend of mine has caught them up to 10 lbs there. maybe we need to hit the spillway rockbass ?? it may be flooded now though ??


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

We are talking about the Stillwater creek in Tusc/Harrison counties. The Clendening spillway is one of the feeders for the creek.


I guess if people have caught pike out of there, it could be either pike or muskie! I have only seen muskie though!  

Will do Brian!


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

rockbass the y you are talking about . is that under the bridge.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah just below the bridge! When the water gets low in the summer, I have seen them in there.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

how can you stand the smell in the summer.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

In the summer, when I have been there, it does not stink down at the Y......just up near the spillway......unless the wind is blowing that way


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im not familiar with that water so tell us why does it smell?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

We have talked about this before on here I believe. I am pretty sure it is a bacteria or fungus that grows there. It stinks something bad!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Its definitely one foul smelling area. I thought it was because of that septic drainage pond right up the road/hill there, but everybody else said its the bacteria/fungus growing on the walls of the giant tube, so I guess its safe to fish......TightLines!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i didn't think it smelled bad. but i fished it in late fall a few times.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I think it just gets to stinking in the warmer months....I have fished it early and late in the year and no smell too


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

its safe to fish i just can,t stand the smell in summer so i dont fish it. i talked to a worker from the watershed and he said its because as the water warms and runs over the lime stone it produces fungi like stated by the others on this thread. thats why i fish it a lot in spring and fall.


----------

